# 5150 boards,who's used them?



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

the reason im asking is, i've got a 2007 5150 imperial 161cm that has been good to me, i learned on it real quick. what i want is some feedback from people who have ridden one then switched to a higher dollar board. what were the differences you experienced. since i dont have anything to compare to its hard for me to decide what deck if any to upgrade to. ive been looking at the flow merc 160cm. i would be looking for an all-mountain deck.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

you will be able to go harder and faster with a better board .... noodle for park and learning ... stiffer as you gain speed and get more air


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

I also have a 5150. I am getting a new board this year. My reson is the edge. I noticed my edge looks nothing like my biddies. While his is a slant out toward the actual edge from the base. Mine is more round. i think its something like a sidecut maybe. I started last year so Im not sure. Im getting wither a Burton bullet or KS anagram.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

FunkyRooster said:


> I also have a 5150. I am getting a new board this year. My reson is the edge. I noticed my edge looks nothing like my biddies. While his is a slant out toward the actual edge from the base. Mine is more round. i think its something like a sidecut maybe. I started last year so Im not sure. Im getting wither a Burton bullet or KS anagram.


just for clarification what you have is called a "cap" construction type of sidewall, your biddie has a "sandwhich" construction type of sidewall.

the side cut is the curve of the edge between your tip and tail and thats what helps make your board turn when pressure is pushed into it.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

oops, "buddy" lol

Is there a pro and con to these type of constructions. I like the sandwich look better.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea im not too sure on the actual differences, but i think sandwich is prob better since more respected companys use that. i also like the look of sandwiched as well haha.

haha and i was wondering why you called him your "biddie" but hey, im not one to ask questions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

From Various Sites ::

In Capped Snowboards, the top sheet (outer skin) is pinched over the sides of the snowboard meeting the steel edge. On the other hand, the top sheet on Traditional Sandwich Construction is flat, with the armor plating on the sides provided by separate sidewalls.

Each Type of Snowboard is similarly constructed with exception to some tooling modifications. Some designers say that Cap Construction enhances edge hold on hard snow and generally improves board responsiveness. Others claim that caps are harder to repair if you damage the sidewall. Both types have their merits, keep in mind though that what really matters is the materials under the skin.
--------
Construction:
There are two types; cap and sandwich. The topsheet (outer skin) on a cap board extends to the edges. On a sandwich board the topsheet is flat, with the armor plating on the sides provided by separate sidewalls. Some designers claim cap construction enhances edge hold on hard snow and generally improves board responsiveness. Others say caps are harder to repair if you damage the sidewall. Don't make a purchase decision based on this feature. Fact is, it's relatively easy for a good shop to repair the sidewall of a sandwich board by patching it, but it's hard to glue in a patch that will hold on a cap board. While both types of construction have their merits; it's the guts of the board, the materials under the skin; that make the biggest difference. 

===========

*BEST answer!*

Which snowboard type is stronger, cap or sidewall? - Yahoo! Answers

:::::::
every1 says it makes no difference.... it doesn't change the ride.. its all for looks..


----------

